# Diseño de un motor para rotacion del Plato de un Microondas Samsung



## jherncal (Mar 12, 2012)

Se me quemo el motor especificado en el titulo, quiero rebobinar lo, pero no pude contar la vueltas del cable porque se fundió, ni su longitud.

Los datos del motor son

ST-16EX73MAAA
5315
21V AC
50/60Hz        5/6rpm   3/2. 5w
Dongsung
GPS

Diametro de la bobina 2 cm
Ver Bobina 
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/fP3bVuyQHuXPtZAZLYBzY_8c6-HklcCVCZRH3fwD61k?feat=directlink


Ver datos del Motor
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/COeR3z2OfXsTLf5KKRqtBf8c6-HklcCVCZRH3fwD61k?feat=directlink


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 14, 2012)

Naaaaaa comprate uno o espera a que otro desarme alguno igual el problema es que una vez que desarmas esos motores nunca vuelven a andar bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2012)

¡ Eso es lo último que se rompe en un Microondas !

En cualquier service te venden uno de esos


----------



## jherncal (Mar 14, 2012)

Si busque el original pero no lo conseguí, termine en una tienda que vende repuestos usados, y compre uno con ciertas variaciones lo coloque y trabajo bien.

Gracias por el apoyo brindado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2012)

en esos ventiladores chiquitos también tiene uno de esos motores para mover un disco de plástico que dirije el viento para todos lados,por si encuentras uno para desguazar


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 16, 2012)

Una forma de saber aproximadamente las vueltas es pesar el cobre con una buena balanza. Luego, dependiendo del espesor del mismo, vas a saber aproximadamente la longitud total que se usó.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2012)

Una vez casi más me boxeo con un rebobinador.

Ellos llevan una base de datos de todos los motores que han rebobinado , de manera que la mayoría de las veces no tienen que contar espiras , cortan y comienzan a bobinar.

Le llevo un electroimán chico , que la bobina se había recalentado , entero , carrete impecable , desarme a tornillos. Una beieza

Y el tipo me cobra como 400 pesos (80 dólares) de ahora  ¿ que lo que ? le digo.

Es que le tuve que contar las espiras.

¿ Me hablás en serio o estás bromeando ?

No bueno , lo que pasa es que es un alambre muuuuuy finito y entonces bla bla bla *y que me llevó como dos días *

Ah , y yo pago la tarea para tu base de datos ? 

Escuchame , eso se hace de dos formas , o pesás el cobre , o te fijás hasta donde estaba bobinado y le das en la máquina hasta el mismo lugar y punto.

Si querés te muestro como se hace *en media hora* che ! ! ! !

Encima originalmente tenía dos conecciones para 50 y 60 Hz y éste me la "unificó".

Al final me lo bajó a 200  y yo le dejé 300 

Son careros pero saben mucho , son muy buenos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 20, 2012)

Si son tan fáciles que todos no dedicamos a bobinar. El punto puede que sea el primer solenoide que le llevan y se tomo laburo de hacerte un buen trabajo.  No se si vale eso, pero de seguro que otro en la casa de electricidad no vendían porque no saliste a comprar otro y le dijiste que se lo metiera en la maquina... Pagaste y mas de lo que te rebajo  el peso no te dice nada la longitud no te dice nada los que bobinamos en mi caso solo transformadores tomamos muchos recaudos entre ellos preguntamos como 3 veces para que lo quieres, porque si se quemo queremos saber como lo quemaron y de hay saber donde se refuerza mucho creen que es fácil comprar un carretel  y enchufar en un torno y a darleeeeeee le metes hasta que no le de mas. 
Un colega que todavía trabaja de esto le pidieron un trabajo especial de la empresa KWS que le bobine un transformador de un control PLC y él le mando así como quien tiene años de experiencia. El problema paso cuando la variante ESE TRANFORMADOR TRABAJA 24Hs sin parar y peor no puede parar en fin... desde es día y hoy que por ese trabajo perdió el prestigio de ser uno de los mejores bueeeee
Solo eso no es como muchos piensan ojo no meto las manos en el fuego por la mayoría porque esta si es posta. Un dia le pase trabajo a un colega porque no daba abasto allá por el 2006 y me dijo que los tendría en 24hs bueno le dije macanudo me sorprendió que bobine 5 en un día en fin la sorpresa están a la orden del día, pero en este caso para peor les cambio un componente que traen que aumenta la resistencia al subir la tensión yo temperatura en fin el encontró quemado este y lo cambio y no lo bobino el costo es lo de menos un fangote... vuelvo al otro dia y le dije ¿lo bobinaste? o le cambiaste la pieza X me dijo cambie aaaaah! me parecía le dije lo vas a bobinar como te pague o (no le quise decir te vas a poner a trabajar) bueno me dice... queda un silencio y me dice que se volvieron a quemar. Si es que en el centro tienen una fuga que a las 4 horas de trabajo se queman al tomar calor por eso bobínalos de vuelta y no le agregue esa pieza por que no ayuda... en fin aaaaaahi gente para tody.


----------

